# Tubular Tire Removal and reuse



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a set of wheels I'm trying to sell and they aren't doing well with the tires on them. The tires are in very fine shape (almost new). Can I remove them and re-use them somewhere else or is it over once I take them off?


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

If you take care not to tear (off) the basetape, you can reuse them without any problems.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

Mackers said:


> If you take care not to tear (off) the basetape, you can reuse them without any problems.


Rip those suckers off. Even if you do tear away the base-tape, you can reglue it. Yellowjersey has a nice little tutorial about it - part of how to repair the inner-tube of a tubular.

Oh, and clean the old glue off the rim with a solvent that won't harm your rim. I'm casually in the market for a new set of sew-up rims (probably just silver Mavic Reflexes, but I do like the Ambrosio Nemesises (Nemeses?)) and the residue just looks tacky.

/rimshot


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i just read some stuff on the weight weenies forum for gluing tubies and on page 94 and 95 or so there is mention of using odorless mineral spirits(OMS), apply let soak and w/ shop rag rub off in one direction as opposed to the back and forth method as it only mucks things up more. 

Acetone is used to clean the greasy residue off and should not be used to remove the glue as the flashes off too quickly for it to do the job. so use OMS


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

Goof off professional strength works just fine. My LBS uses it and I've used several times. I work my way between spoke holes, spray on wheel, spray on rag then using either a different rag or a corner of the current one that is a little bit drier I rub off the glue. 

I've used Goof Off on glue and Tufo Extreme Tape just fine.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Acetone flash*



foofighter said:


> Acetone is used to clean the greasy residue off and should not be used to remove the glue as the flashes off too quickly for it to do the job.


Nope, that's not it. Acetone is a lousy solvent for removing tubular glue, and that is why it doesn't work. Aromatic solvents like toluene and xylene are the best, and your paint store will have some choices that list these (or say aromatic solvent) on the label, or you can look up the MSDS.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> Nope, that's not it. Acetone is a lousy solvent for removing tubular glue, and that is why it doesn't work. Aromatic solvents like toluene and xylene are the best, and your paint store will have some choices that list these (or say aromatic solvent) on the label, or you can look up the MSDS.


Use these outside. Toluene is absorbed _through_ the skin. Just sayin'.......


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i poured toulene in my gas tank


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Solvent dangers*



saf-t said:


> Use these outside. Toluene is absorbed _through_ the skin. Just sayin'.......


With a good solvent like toluene, you can use very small amounts (just wetting a rag). Wear gloves if you're scared, and work outside likewise. For me, wet the rag, fold the dry part of the rag over the wet part a couple of times, and the toluene never touches my skin. Of course I quit riding tubulars 14 years ago so it's no longer an issue, but it wasn't much of an issue then. The amount of solvent was so small you could barely smell it in my shop, let alone in the rest of the house.


----------

